# S-Works Venge green jersey edition



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Available this week in sizes 52-58! 50 available in the U.S., total. Same pricing as the rest of the S-Works Venge line! Reserve yours now! (That sounded cheesy even in my own head!)


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

That sucker's got a threaded BB. Interesting.


----------



## Ollie Right (May 5, 2010)

pdainsworth said:


> Available this week in sizes 52-58! 50 available in the U.S., total. Same pricing as the rest of the S-Works Venge line! Reserve yours now! (That sounded cheesy even in my own head!)


Looks sweet! Why no 61cm size?


----------



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

There is also a Silver and Black version coming for the UK in reference to Tommy Simpson winning 45 years ago. Evidently, 45 are being made.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Ollie Right said:


> Looks sweet! Why no 61cm size?


Spesh often does this on special edition framesets. They probably just focus on the sizes they expect to move easily.


----------



## BikeArmsRace (Sep 6, 2010)

pdainsworth said:


> Available this week in sizes 52-58! 50 available in the U.S., total. Same pricing as the rest of the S-Works Venge line! Reserve yours now! (That sounded cheesy even in my own head!)


Hmmmm...maybe I can get one to ride on St. Patty's Day?!

Nah...I like my Project Black version better.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

It needs SRAM RED GREEN components


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

Pretty interesting!!


----------



## marcm (Jan 28, 2012)

Found one...


----------



## Villano1 (Mar 9, 2007)

My LBS in Toronto has one built with Di2. Will post pics next week.


----------



## jeje91 (Sep 20, 2011)

Is there sl4 spécial Green édition also??


----------



## rovingrob (Dec 13, 2011)

Was at my LBS which had one built up and another being unpacked. The HED wheels were just temporary, the owner is putting Zipp 404 Firecrests on it.


----------



## marcm (Jan 28, 2012)

Here's mine...


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

LBS has had one on the wall for months, but it's a 54


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

marcm said:


> Here's mine...


Hot! If only Campy did green decals...


----------



## camelisok (Jun 20, 2014)

Nice!!!


----------



## Tranzition (Jul 31, 2012)

Is just me or are the pics not showing?


----------



## David23 (Jun 5, 2012)

Tranzition said:


> Is just me or are the pics not showing?


I don't see them either.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

this thread is over 2 years old...


----------

